# Hipstamatic



## fotogal (Sep 16, 2011)

Not sure which category to post this. But the Hipstamatic aps for iPhones provides some intriguing things, like retro-looking images like instant films and even images that look like the old Polaroid instant film transfers. Does anyone know if there are PhotoShop or other computer programs that can do that?Hipstamatic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Railphotog (Sep 16, 2011)

I have Paint Shop Pro XI that has under Effects - Photo Effects - Time Machine, there are options to adjust photos to resemble Daguerreotpe, Albumen, Cyanotype, Platinum, Early Color, Box Camera, and Cross Processing.

Here's one of my color digital images of my model railroad steam shovel, using the Daguerreotype option.  The frame can be included or not, all are different in the various options:


----------



## ann (Sep 16, 2011)

I have that program, never saw the polariod transfer options, where is that option, camera/film type?

There are a lot of plug-ins, especially black and white; i.e. Silver Efex Pro, the new one from Topaz labs that have presets that will produce alternative processes.


----------

